# Craftsman Trac-Plus 8/26 - Opinions?



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I had a Craftsman Trac-Plus 8/26 sort of fall in to my lap today.
Before I make a move on it does anyone have any opinion [good or bad] on this model?
I am currently in the middle [back 9 if you will] of a Honda HS50 rebuild and will need something to do next.
Just curious of issues others have had with these. Less concerned with the motor but more the mechanicals of the unit itself.
Thanks in advance.
Here's a pic [the only one I have].


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had many fall into my lap ... Free is for me .... I would definitely clean it up and keep or sell it .... looks nice.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's an early Murray with the metal chute ring, later they went with plastic. Make sure the tension on the drive and auger where it just pulls the spring apart. I have several of them.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The main problems for those NOMA track machines surface inside the track assemblies. Rusty chains that will jump off damaging the sprockets and seized up idlers are common. The tracks also dry rot and crack.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys. Going to pick it up on Saturday for $60, doesn’t run but has a Texumseh Snow King 8hp on it so that’s an easy fix no matter what’s up. The condition of the blower looks good and if the engine is in the same condition I figure it’s worth the 30 minute trip. Worst case I get it running and flip it in November to recoup my costs.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Careful when you pick it up. It looks to me like this unit has been outside a considerable amount of its life. The clues that get my attention are the faded paint, plastics and shift knob, streaking down the sides of the main and blower housings, handgrips faded to pink [and sporting a little mildew], chalky plastic headlight housing and of course the severely faded paint on the engine. If you look closely the heater box has been missing a good long time since the paint that would be protected by it is faded too. With no heater box it is possible that water could have made its way into the carb on multiple occasions. The whole unit looks drab to me.

Another cautionary clue is that parts of the unit are wet, a sure sign the seller is trying to at least make those parts appear different in the photos.

I may be being too critical of this machine considering to was probably made in the mid to late 80's but the seller is asking you to lay down hard earned cash. Go informed and look it over well.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

So I walked away from this one and didn't end up picking it up. 
Still looking for the "next project."
Thanks again for the input guys, very helpful.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dave, these are free around here and not worth much . I have never owned one but people are always looking for a mechanic to work on them. I turn the work down and just stick with Honda's.

You really cant go too wrong with Honda's , Ariens, and Toro's in your area. Whether to keep or flip they all usually sell well and are good rep machines. 

Put an ad on your local Nextdoor.com or local FB pages that you will haulaway for FREE small engine equipment and you'll be surprised by the response. I have from time to time when bored and can pick and choose what I take and pass on the real junk.

Have picked up Craftsman 8hp chipper that only needed a carb cleaning and sold it for $600. A Honda geneartor sold for $650 , A Honda Trimmer sold for $225 after replacing carb for $12. and a couple blowers. A Gilson and some others. A couple I had to junk but most just have dirty gas and carbs and people dont want to spend money at a shop. They'll just buy new. 

Plenty of free projects out there.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> So I walked away from this one and didn't end up picking it up.


Was I far off on my assessment based on the photo? 

I have a Craftsman II 10/32 that is my primary machine. They are definitely better than the red or green Craftsmans that followed them. I would certainly pick up another if it was in good condition. I think they are a good design and are far more durable than the modern machines.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" Plenty of free projects out there."

I can attest to that ....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> Was I far off on my assessment based on the photo?
> 
> I have a Craftsman II 10/32 that is my primary machine. They are definitely better than the red or green Craftsmans that followed them. I would certainly pick up another if it was in good condition. I think they are a good design and are far more durable than the modern machines.


I didn't make the trip to see it. You assessment [which I believe was right on] as well as a parts search changed my interest in the machine.


----------



## clvhonnor (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi guy's I'm after a craftman trac plus running gear tracks rollers brackets, everything that comes off from main axel , I'm based in Devon in UK can't find any hear if anyone could help with this ide be greatfull willing to pay for parts and shipping, many thanks clive , [email protected]


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Clive, glad to have you at SBF.

You might also try posting in the For Sale/Wanted section, might get more of a nibble with a fresh thread.


----------

